# Shadow Pokemon Sprites



## «Jack» (Sep 25, 2009)

So, I thought it'd be cool to edit a pokemon to be a Shadow Pokemon, like Shadow Lugia, so I made this:





I'll do more if people like it.
Thoughts? CC?


----------



## Paradox (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## «Jack» (Sep 25, 2009)

lolwut?


----------



## Paradox (Sep 25, 2009)

It's funny because it's slowpoke. And sonic is fast


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

> It's funny because it's slowpoke. And sonic is fast


Funny. And yes I liek the sprite.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 25, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> So, I thought it'd be cool to edit a pokemon to be a Shadow Pokemon, like Shadow Lugia, so I made this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it 9/10. Hey you can make a shop or something. I'd buy from you.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 25, 2009)

wutizit?


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 26, 2009)

Totally owns the original colors.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

Made Shadow Alakazam.


----------



## easpa (Sep 26, 2009)

Love them! Good job!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 26, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 26, 2009)

Paradox said:
			
		

>


This is totally going into Pokemon TBT Version.

I like them, maybe me and Niko can find some use :C


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

Thats cool.


----------



## Hiro (Sep 26, 2009)

Noice


----------



## Vooloo (Sep 26, 2009)

Ooh, I like them Jack.


----------



## Yokie (Sep 26, 2009)

Love it!  10/10


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks, guys. I didn't think I'd get this big of a response, and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

You should definitely open up a shop called "The Shadow Pokemon have been released!"

That would be awesome. You're a great sprite editor.


----------



## Zex (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks really cool.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> You should definitely open up a shop called "The Shadow Pokemon have been released!"
> 
> That would be awesome. You're a great sprite editor.


I agree. I really want to buy a Shadow Mewtwo.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

Those are cool, even if I have no idea what the first one looked like normally.

How about a shadow eevee?


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

Can you make recolors that are not shadow pokemon? Make me an Easter Buneary. NOW.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Can you make recolors that are not shadow pokemon? Make me an Easter Buneary. NOW.


You sure are desperate. Rude to boot, too.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, nice job nephewjack!


----------



## Nic (Sep 26, 2009)

Nothing interesting. :: yawn ::


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

Seriously, JJ you should make a Shadow Pokemon shop! These are awesome!


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Sep 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right? Nook stop acting like a jerk :|


----------



## Thunder (Sep 26, 2009)

Just a recolor?


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Seriously, JJ you should make a Shadow Pokemon shop! These are awesome!


?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Just a recolor?


And a few edits to make them a bit more fierce looking. like on the Salamence, the belly pattern isn't normally that spiky.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It means you make shadow pokemon, then people buy the images.


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

you should totally make a shadow Pikachu!


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> you should totally make a shadow Pikachu!


There already is one. <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

I thought I could give this Shadow Spriting a try.


----------



## [Nook] (Sep 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I thought I could give this Shadow Spriting a try.


Nice. But the fire needs a different color.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I thought I could give this Shadow Spriting a try.


<333


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll go do that when I find the right colors for it.

@archy1121: Thanks for the feedback ;D


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

*censored.3.0*ing awesome.  The colors are great, and neat.  Hell, I'd use this for TBT Pokemon Hack if I knew how. 9.5/10.  You take requests?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Sep 26, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's it? it's ugly.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, looks like it was made in MS Paint and not detailed.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

Here's an updated version of mine:


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> *censored.3.0*ing awesome.  The colors are great, and neat.  Hell, I'd use this for TBT Pokemon Hack if I knew how. 9.5/10.  You take requests?


I'm not feeling my best now, but I'll try to make some more of what people want when I'm not so tired. 
Damn swine flu.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Here's an updated version of mine:


I like the other one better.


----------



## NikoKing (Sep 26, 2009)

I think I'll give it a try with some HG/SS sprites and see what I get, this seems pretty cool.


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> I think I'll give it a try with some HG/SS sprites and see what I get, this seems pretty cool.


It appears this idea's popular, then.


----------



## pielover6 (Sep 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fftopic: But, You have H1N1?

That sux


----------



## Josh (Sep 26, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh, i don't do those sprites, i only make RPG Sprites.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

I tried doing a Shadow Blastoise, but I didn't know what the shell's color would be, so I ended up using green.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I tried doing a Shadow Blastoise, but I didn't know what the shell's color would be, so I ended up using green.


How about a black shell?


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I tried doing a Shadow Blastoise, but I didn't know what the shell's color would be, so I ended up using green.


I'd make it grey.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 26, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried doing that, but it made it mix with his belly. 
xD


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make it a dark grey.


----------



## Rockman! (Sep 26, 2009)

Thought I'd give it a whack.


----------



## Jake (Sep 27, 2009)

Open a shop. And sell them for 10, 15 or 20 TBT bells each, i'd buy heaps!

Edit:

Mine are gay lol;


----------



## Yokie (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh man, I really want a Munchlax...

You really should open a shop, the sprites are awesome!


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 27, 2009)

Shadow Rotom


----------



## Gnome (Sep 27, 2009)

Make evil trainers! /typical poster


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Make evil trainers! /typical poster


That'd be awesome, I'll have to try. I can imagine their skin being purple now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

i suck at shading.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Sep 27, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> i suck at shading.


But it was purple anyways...


----------



## «Jack» (Sep 27, 2009)

D


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Sep 27, 2009)

Credits to jack on the above :c

Here are my sprites: http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee99/xeladude/MY%20Revamps/
Password: Alecks


----------



## Jake (Sep 28, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Credits to jack on the above :c
> 
> Here are my sprites: http://s232.photobucket.com/albums/ee99/xeladude/MY%20Revamps/
> Password: Alecks


The password isn't working for me.


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2010)

H0w d0 u Le1k 1T???????????????????????????


----------



## Jasonnman (May 26, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Nothing interesting. :: yawn ::


^


----------



## «Jack» (May 26, 2010)

Who the *censored.3.0* bumped this?


----------



## DevilGopher (May 26, 2010)

Wardi96 said:
			
		

> H0w d0 u Le1k 1T???????????????????????????


Aren't you mature.  Way to necropost.


----------



## Jasonnman (May 26, 2010)

Its not exactly hard recolouring a pokemon purple and silver.....


----------



## «Jack» (May 26, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Its not exactly hard recolouring a pokemon purple and silver.....


This is an old thread. Leave it alone.

And there's some slight edits made to them, such as the Salamence's belly stripes and ear things being more pointed to make it more fierce. /defending necro-self


----------



## Jasonnman (May 26, 2010)

Jak said:
			
		

> Jasonnman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those edits are tiny =3


----------



## «Jack» (May 26, 2010)

Jasonnman said:
			
		

> Jak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said, leave the *censored.3.0*ing thread alone. This was made a year ago. I honestly couldn't care less about what you think of spritework I made months ago.


----------

